# Garmin Sriker 4 elektrischer Anschluss



## epi (4. September 2016)

Hallo,
Habe mir den Garmin Striker 4 portabel gekauft, möchte ihn aber doch fest anschließen. Es gibt da 4 Kabel, einmal rot mit Sicherung, dann blau,braun und schwarz, wie und wo schließe ich diese an ?
cu
epi


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (4. September 2016)

*AW: Garmin Sriker 4 elektrischer Anschluss*

Der Stromanschluss ist bei Gleichstrom in der Regel rot(+), hier sitzt auch die Sicherung und schwarz(-) . Die beiden Kabel sollten bei Striker 4 etwas stärker(dicker) ausgelegt sein, als die beiden anderen Litzen, die für die Datenweitergabe(Netzwerk) vorgesehen sind.  Diese beiden Datenkabel (braun,blau)isolieren und hochbinden, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden.

Lade Dir von der Garmin Homepage  

http://static.garmin.com/pumac/STRIKER_4_Install_ML.pdf 

die Installationsanweisungen herunter, da ist alles noch einmal bildlich erklärt.


----------



## epi (4. September 2016)

*AW: Garmin Sriker 4 elektrischer Anschluss*

Ok, danke.


----------

